# Pokémon X and Y Vivillon Pattern Exchange!



## Holla (May 11, 2014)

Hello there TBTers! I'm setting up this thread to help those of us who are trying to get all of the Vivillon patterns. Just post here what Vivillon pattern(s) you have to trade and/or what you are looking for. I will personally take any design, but one I don't already have would be even more fantastic. Please keep this strictly to Vivillon for Vivillon trades, thanks.  Oh, also trading any of Vivillon's earlier evolutions is fine, (ie. Scatterbug, Spewpa) just make sure you know what pattern it will become.

*What Patterns Members Have:*

Myself (Holla): Polar (X), Ocean (Y)
Chromie: Polar
tsundere: High Plains
GanCeann: Modern
Dr J: Polar
MayorSaki: Monsoon (X), Icy Snow (Y)
Hikari: Modern
Callaway: Ocean
Amherst: Garden
ArcticRaccoon: Modern
L. Lawliet: High Plains
nymphia: Marine
Teddy345: High Plains
BlueSkittleWolf: River
Hyoyeon: Polar
Carbonate: Polar

*Limited Quantity Patterns that I Personally Have:*

1 Elegant Pattern

Here is a reference image for those who need it.  


​


----------



## Chromie (May 11, 2014)

Well I can only get Polar Pattern and well yea that is all I have. I'd love to get a couple of Ocean pattern Vivillons and see if I can trade them for others if you'd be cool with that?


----------



## radical6 (May 11, 2014)

i have high plains..yuck
im up to getting the rest tho 
i think i might be able to get the ocean pattern 
tundra, polar, marine, and monsoon are so pretty tho


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Well I can only get Polar Pattern and well yea that is all I have. I'd love to get a couple of Ocean pattern Vivillons and see if I can trade them for others if you'd be cool with that?



That's totally fine.  I don't mind helping others even if they don't have any new patterns for me. Next time I catch you online I'll let you know when I can send you some Ocean ones. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> i have high plains..yuck
> im up to getting the rest tho
> i think i might be able to get the ocean pattern
> tundra, polar, marine, and monsoon are so pretty tho



If you ever want to trade any sometime I will be up for it.  I might already have a high plains one, but I'll take any pattern in exchange.


----------



## Balverine (May 11, 2014)

I have the modern, and would love the other patterns~


----------



## Dr J (May 12, 2014)

I can supply Polar pattern to anyone who needs it.

Looking to get Tundra, Meadow, Marine, Sandstorm, River, Monsoon, Savanna, Sun, and Ocean.

I've also got an extra shiny Modern pattern that I'll trade for another shiny vivillon of any of the other patterns[as I only have Modern for the shiny variants]

edit: I have 1 Elegant, 1 Modern and 1 Polar available for trade currently. Though Polar is my native pattern so I have an unlimited supply of them. Oh, and before anyone asks yes, I have a shiny and a non-shiny Modern for trade.

update: The shiny modern vivillon is no longer available for trade.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 12, 2014)

My natives are Icy snow (in Y) and Monsoon (in X). I already have all the different patterns, but if you want either of those two you can PM me :3
When I bought X, I changed my country to India, cause I love Monsoon pattern so much. It's soo pretty~
I'm not a big fan of Finland's native Icy snow, it's a bit dull imo, buut it's kinda cool that Finland got it's own pattern, that not many countries have.


----------



## Dr J (May 15, 2014)

Pokeball pattern Vivillon being released soon. Only in Paris Pokecenters. That'll be a fun one for people outside of Paris to get their hands on(probably only gonna be traded for shiny legendaries)


----------



## Holla (May 15, 2014)

I am online tonight if anyone is interested in some Polar and/or Polar designs!  just post here or shoot me a PM. ^.^


----------



## Straw hat (May 15, 2014)

I believe* my Vivillion pattern is Savana*, but I might want to check it twice. I also have a few other patterns, also needing to check.


----------



## Holla (May 15, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I believe* my Vivillion pattern is Savana*, but I might want to check it twice. I also have a few other patterns, also needing to check.



No problem, just let me know when you find out what your main pattern is. Any extras of the other patterns can also be posted too if you like (I only add main patterns to the first post though).


----------



## Holla (May 17, 2014)

Online for most of today! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I have also acquired 2 Elegant patterns (the purple one) from a few kind Japanese people via GTS late last night lol. If interested let me know.


----------



## Hikari (May 17, 2014)

I have a few Meadow Patterns, and my native one is Modern.


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

I have modern looking for ocean

- - - Post Merge - - -

Medw I have meadow


----------



## Lio Fotia (May 18, 2014)

I have all the patterns, but my main pattern is Ocean. I traded oceans for the rest. If anyone needs an Ocean I have a few extra.


----------



## Dr J (May 18, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I have all the patterns, but my main pattern is Ocean. I traded oceans for the rest. If anyone needs an Ocean I have a few extra.



I could use one


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 19, 2014)

I have an extra: Tundra, Marine, Garden, and Polar. 
I never heard of the pokeball one. Did that come out yet?
(I can also glitch to clone the rest of them, but I'm not sure if that is allowed.)


----------



## Dr J (May 19, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> I have an extra: Tundra, Marine, Garden, and Polar.
> I never heard of the pokeball one. Did that come out yet?
> (I can also glitch to clone the rest of them, but I'm not sure if that is allowed.)



Pokeball pattern is an event only pattern that's only going to be released in Paris in either June or July. (Might get released elsewhere eventually.. but I somehow doubt North America will get it, considering how little events we've had thus far compared to the rest of the world). Either way, it'll be fun trying to get the pokeball pattern, since those who have it will be demanding, most likely, shinies or shiny legendaries only for it.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 20, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Pokeball pattern is an event only pattern that's only going to be released in Paris in either June or July. (Might get released elsewhere eventually.. but I somehow doubt North America will get it, considering how little events we've had thus far compared to the rest of the world). Either way, it'll be fun trying to get the pokeball pattern, since those who have it will be demanding, most likely, shinies or shiny legendaries only for it.



Oh how I enjoy high stakes Vivillon trades. It's funny how some disappear 2 seconds after they are put up for trade. I get so excited if I actually get 1.


----------



## Dr J (May 20, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh how I enjoy high stakes Vivillon trades. It's funny how some disappear 2 seconds after they are put up for trade. I get so excited if I actually get 1.



No kidding, though some of the demands for a vivillon are nuts. No way am I giving somebody a legendary for a common bug type pokemon. However the pokeball pattern one? That's a different story. I'd be willing to offer more for one of them once they're available.

edit: Oh, and I've got limitless polar pattern if you need one


----------



## Amherst (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for starting this thread! It is my dream come true! 

My native Vivillon has the Garden Pattern. So sign me up please  

I am looking for any of the following, in the following order of priority:

1. Tundra Pattern
2. Modern Pattern
3. Savanna Pattern
4. Meadow Pattern
5. Polar Pattern
6. Ocean Pattern

But I am also happy to trade with others for patterns I don't have, which are all except for Garden and Elegant. 

Thanks for reading! Let me know if you want to trade with me!


----------



## Dr J (May 22, 2014)

Amherst said:


> Thank you for starting this thread! It is my dream come true!
> 
> My native Vivillon has the Garden Pattern. So sign me up please
> 
> ...



I can get you a polar pattern. Lemmie know if you want it as a scatterbug or fully evolved.


----------



## ArcticRaccoon (May 23, 2014)

Hiya! I'm 4 short of completing my collection, I still need Monsoon, Ocean, Sandstorm, and Archipelago

My in-game pattern is Modern (nothing special) so I'd be willing to trade some of my extra patterns for the above mentioned. If anyone could help I'd be so grateful! 

My friend code is 0533-4047-9447, feel free to add me for Friend Safari's as well


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2014)

I am mainly just looking for Sandstorm now. I will still help anyone out who wants an Ocean or a Polar pattern though, even if they don't have a Sandstorm one. Just PM me or post here if interested.


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 26, 2014)

I require icy snow, tundra, monsoon, archipelago sandstorm, river, sun, and ocean patterns. I can supply high plains patterns

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I trade you for an ocean pattern


----------



## nymphia (May 26, 2014)

i have marine pattern in my game


----------



## TheWonky (May 26, 2014)

I need icy snow and sandstorm and my collection is complete ;o


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 28, 2014)

I have:
3 elegant
3 Meadow
2 Garden
3 High Plains
4 Marine
3 Polar
5 Modern
My native is High Plains
Not looking for vivillons or anything in particular, but if you have any of these you will help me a lot (Deerling Spring Form,Sawsbuck Fall and Winter Forms, Wormadam ground/sand and metal forms, and Gastrodon East Sea Form)
Also:
I'm kind of OCD and if someone is willing to trade their english named icy wind for my korean one and my french monsoon for their english one, I will be forever grateful.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (May 28, 2014)

I only have the "River" pattern. I can grab them all the time. I'm looking for all the others, I only have the River pattern..


----------



## Bunlily (May 28, 2014)

I have the Polar pattern, looking for everything minus that and Monsoon.


----------



## Dr J (May 29, 2014)

Once we hit a combined total of 100 thousand trades on the GTS, Fancy pattern Vivillon will be given out(I assume as a wifi event world-wide). Last I checked, we were 15 thousand away.


----------



## Carbonate (Jun 1, 2014)

I've recently begun my vivillon collection and I am currently looking for the following patterns:

- archipalego
- garden
- icy snow
- monsoon
- ocean
- sandstorm
- sun

My native vivillon is polar, and I have extra elegants to spare. Thanks!


----------



## Holla (Jun 1, 2014)

First Post updated! Sorry for that it was long overdue. I believe I added everyone who wasn't already on the list.


----------



## nammie (Jun 2, 2014)

*edit// got all vivillon patterns now!! if you need a polar one though, feel free to contact me 
*

I'm looking for these patterns:
Archipelago, Sandstorm.

I have these extras:
Polar (native), Modern, Elegant, Savanna x2, Ocean x2, High Plains (nicknamed KOLA ZUSIAxD... sry got it in a trade;; )

I also have some 5iv pokemon I could trade! please PM me if you want to trade ; u ;


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking for the pokeball colored vivillon from the Paris event c:
Willing to trade a 5IV monsoon vivillon pattern for it

Feel free to message me since I'll see it faster :>


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking for the pokeball patter, willing to pay TBT or legendaries


----------



## Chromie (Jun 5, 2014)

I finally checked which Vivillons I have and even managed to get some online from GTS.

I'm missing the following

Icy Snow Pattern
Tundra Pattern
Continental Pattern
Archipelago Pattern
Savanna Pattern 
Sun Pattern

I have an extra Meadow and Elegant pattern to trade. I'll look through the thread and try to find people to trade with hopefully. I have some IV bred rejects I'd be willing to trade too.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I'm currently looking for these patterns:

Icy Snow
Sandstorm
River
Monsoon
Jungle

(Don't know if Fancy and Pokeball is out yet.)

I have these patterns:
Modern x1
Archipelago x1
Polar x1
Elegant x1
Meadow x1
Marine x1
High Plains x1

My native is Modern. I have no idea of the stats and IVs of these extras I have, and I don't care what the stats are of the patterns I get. It just matters that I have them to complete my collection.

Please PM me if you would like to trade. Thank you.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm no longer looking for a River pattern anymore. I received a Scatterbug from Wonder Trade and when I evolved it, it became a River pattern. ^_^


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 6, 2014)

aetherene said:


> I'm no longer looking for a River pattern anymore. I received a Scatterbug from Wonder Trade and when I evolved it, it became a River pattern. ^_^



Omg, why didn't I think to evolve the wonder trade scatterbugs?! I usually trade them away lol.

I am hating the gts pokeball pattern trades at the moment. I found one for Arceus and I have one from my other game, but it has some stupid ribbon and won't trade. Rawr!


----------



## nammie (Jun 6, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> Omg, why didn't I think to evolve the wonder trade scatterbugs?! I usually trade them away lol.
> 
> I am hating the gts pokeball pattern trades at the moment. I found one for Arceus and I have one from my other game, but it has some stupid ribbon and won't trade. Rawr!



if it's any consolation, the ones on the GTS are 100% hacked. The real event ones are in cherish balls, and like Arceus and whatnot they can't even be put on the GTS!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 6, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> Omg, why didn't I think to evolve the wonder trade scatterbugs?! I usually trade them away lol.
> 
> I am hating the gts pokeball pattern trades at the moment. I found one for Arceus and I have one from my other game, but it has some stupid ribbon and won't trade. Rawr!



I used to trade them away too but I realized that their region is set from where they originated from so it would be better to evolve them to see their pattern. 

But I'm upset that I found a Jungle pattern on the GTS and the person was looking for another Vivillion and I tried to trade one and it was already traded. ;_; Always happens. It happened a lot with River patterns.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 7, 2014)

nammie said:


> if it's any consolation, the ones on the GTS are 100% hacked. The real event ones are in cherish balls, and like Arceus and whatnot they can't even be put on the GTS!



Aw, I just get annoyed when gts only allows certain pokemon to be traded. I don't really care if it is a hacked Vivillon or not. I just think pokeball looks cool. I have received weirder pokemon from gts before, like Cynthia's Garchomp. lol It said met at the pokemon league....obvious hack.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 7, 2014)

My pattern is High Plains. I also got the Pokeball Pattern if anyone wants to do a tradeback.


----------



## Kiikay (Jun 12, 2014)

My native is Polar. I'm looking for Monsoon, Icy and Sandstorm patterns ;w;


----------

